# Not sure what this is



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm 34, male, 6ft2, healthy weight bmi etc. and no known conditions, i.e.non diabetic etc. I am taking mirtazipine for the last 2 months. I have a close direct relative, father, who has diabetes type 2 (diagnosed in mid 50s).

The last 3 weeks or so now I've woken up in the early morning (range from 230am - 6am) and had this strange but slight sensation that I need to pee. I awake to find I have it and then can't get back to sleep. I'm wide awake. However it definitely isn't a strong, intense, desperate urge but rather just a slight awareness if that makes sense which is why I don't even need to pee so I never actually go straight away and sometimes don't go at all until later in the morning. So it's more of a slight awareness if that makes sense. 

What's even more odd is that this never happens at any other time of the day or night. I have no other symptoms, no burning, no pain, normal urine frequency. I'm fine, my usual self at all other times and can go about my normal day, however this is affecting my sleep now. I haven't had an one uninterrupted nights sleep for a while. 

I had an urinalysis done two weeks which came back normal. I'll go and get my prostate checked but any idea what this could be? I feel if something disturbs your usual sleep pattern then something isn't quite right. Someone did suggest apnea, which is a sleep disturbance. That would explain why I'm only getting this one symptom at night time


----------



## veganmermaid (Jun 17, 2016)

worriedwithfear said:


> I'm 34, male, 6ft2, healthy weight bmi etc. and no known conditions, i.e.non diabetic etc. I am taking mirtazipine for the last 2 months. I have a close direct relative, father, who has diabetes type 2 (diagnosed in mid 50s).
> 
> The last 3 weeks or so now I've woken up in the early morning (range from 230am - 6am) and had this strange but slight sensation that I need to pee. I awake to find I have it and then can't get back to sleep. I'm wide awake. However it definitely isn't a strong, intense, desperate urge but rather just a slight awareness if that makes sense which is why I don't even need to pee so I never actually go straight away and sometimes don't go at all until later in the morning. So it's more of a slight awareness if that makes sense.
> 
> ...




Hmmmm. Well, mirtazapine (aka Remeron) causes sleepiness; is it possible that you’re going to bed a bit earlier and therefore not fully emptying your bladder? It also has a side effect of dry mouth so perhaps you’re drinking more fluids? 

I’m not a doctor of course. I tried Remeron briefly but switched to a different med (for other reasons). Have you contacted the prescribing dr?


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Bed time is fairly normal. 
I've always had a cup of green tea before bed but I would usually empty my bladder as I'm brushing my teeth for the night. And yes, I never used to get up in the night to go to the bathroom. I'm not drinking more than normal and my dry mouth isn't really there any more. 

However like I said it's never a busting, desperate feeling of needung to go so it's more that I wake up THEN notice the slight urge. In other words, I'm thinking this is less to do with urinary issues but rather a sleep issue hence why I mentioned apnea.

Like for example, last night I was asleep by midnight but then awake at 1:05am noticing the slight awareness of wanting to go. Voided, nothing abnormal and then had some water but couldn't sleep until I think around 3:45. Woke up around 8:15 with no urge to go pee. So something is happening around the 2am to 5am window that is causing me to be wide awake. I did think it could be the remeron I'm on but I never had these side effects to begin with. Infact I slept uninterrupted for like 10 hours when I first took it. I did miss a dose here and there recently but didn't stop suddenly


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Caffeine and chocolate each can irritate the prostate without it causing enlargement which the doc could feel with an exam. I would suggest a week minimum with zero caffeine or chocolate. Note that decaf coffe has some caffeine still, so no coffee at all. Chocolate has a chemical in it very similar to caffeine, so no chocolate.

Both chemicals irritate the prostate so you feel you need to pee even without a full bladder. Your stream can be strong, unlike a true enlarged prostate, and you may have no problem fully emptying your bladder. You'll feel a need to pee even with a partially full bladder.

Some std's may cause a similar effect. But I can't recall which ones exactly. If there is a new sex partner in your life then it may be a non-bacterial infection, which should clear by itself.

I would start with totally quitting caffeine and chocolate for a couple of weeks.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you. Yes I should try eliminating caffeine for a while esp before bed. It's just that I've been doing this for a long time and never had any issues.

Also with an enlarged prostate, would you not have symptoms throughout the day?
e.g. polyuria, pain or straining during urination.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

D2 can be controlled by diet.

Be pro- active and research .
Might want to check out your blood fasting rate when you awake with nothing in your system

You can buy that device at your local pharmacy.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

worriedwithfear said:


> Thank you. Yes I should try eliminating caffeine for a while esp before bed. It's just that I've been doing this for a long time and never had any issues.
> 
> Also with an enlarged prostate, would you not have symptoms throughout the day?
> e.g. polyuria, pain or straining during urination.


Eliminate all caffeine, not just reduce it. This way you can get an accurate read on whether it is a factor.

Enlarged prostate is a continuum, not a binary condition. You can have minor enlargement which will weaken your urine stream but not give any other symptoms yet. Night polyuria may be the first signs of enlarged prostate, without symptoms during the day.

The doc may find slight enlargement or slight softness when he gives it the finger exam. But this could be the caffeine or chocolate rather than the age related BPE. Ergo the first thing to do is cut out prostate irritants. Spices can irritate it as well. I forget what else, but there are several things which can irritate it. A lot of sitting can cause prostate issues, so if you drive a lot or have a job where you sit all day, that could be a significant contributor.

Once you've cut the irritants out of your diet you may see improvement, or not. Now there is something the doc might be able investigate further if your symptoms continue.

Cancer is probably very unlikely unless there is a family history through your male relatives of early or aggressive prostate cancer. I am a big proponent of starting a regime of annual PSA testing and physical exams so that you can get your own trends identified if things do get odd later on. If you have symptoms or high PSA 20 yrs from now with no PSA history to look at, it makes it a lot more of a guessing game about what may be going on. For you I would do the PSA after you get the current symptoms explored. Then again at 40 yrs old, then annually after that. Maybe wait until age 45 to switch from a 5yr schedule to the annual schedue. I wouldn't wait until 60 to do the first PSA.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks. So I did go to the doctor the other day and had another urinalysis done, which again was negative.

Doctor suggested possible anxiety is the cause of the slight sensation to pee that I occasionally get at night and infact upped my remeron dosage now to 30mg. I've taken this the last few days. Over the last week I've felt fine and actually have slept better until tonight. I woke up needing to pee and voided a good amount whereas the previous night I slept through the night.

I don't know the occasional nocturia is normal I suppose especially if it's only once a night as I'm older in my mid 30s now but it still scares me in a way because I've never had to wake up in the night to pee before my whole life. So this is why I'm worried. Maybe it's just a sign of getting older or something else. I have tried putting drink less tea and coffee however I did have a small cup of tea right before bed but did empty my bladder right before sleep so this should not have made my bladder full.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You drink a cup of green tea before bed. Green tea contains caffeine and has a diuretic property. That could explain why you are waking up and why you feel like you need to pee.

Switch to a more relaxing tea, such as chamomile, or some other tea that has no caffeine.

What do you do before bed? Are you on the computer or watching TV late? A computer or TV screen can actually disturb your sleep cycle in that the light from them prevent your body from producing melatonin. Melatonin is the chemical that your body makes to cause you to feel sleepy. You can get it as a supplement to take before bedtime. That might help you get some solid sleep.

Have you had any tests done to make sure that you are not getting Type 2 diabetes? It can cause waking up to urinate during the night. 

Now with sleep apnea.. do you snore or wake up gasping for breath?

To me what you are describing sounds more like insomnia than anything else. So I would look a your sleep hygiene... like not TV/computer for 2 hours before bed; nothing with caffeine after 6 pm, take melatonin. If you search on the web for sleep hygiene, I'm sure you will find a lot of articles on it.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks. Yes I'm trying to cut down on caffeine, tea, coffee etc. before bed but it's something I've always had before bed and it's never been an issue. I am in the computer /phone before bed but again never been a problem.
It's just odd, I keep waking early still with this slight urge of wanting to pee but when I do go, like this morning for example around 545am I only voided around 200ml which is not much and I can easily hold this in during the day. I emptied my bladder before I slept so I guess this urine is just the urine produced overnight, right? Could be anxiety because I figured if it was prostate issues I would have more obvious symptoms during the day too and also pain, burning etc?


----------



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cut down on any liquid 2 hours before bed....just a mouthful after brushing your teeth.

Working out everyday will definitely help improve your sleep....Not after dinner though.

If you have things on your mind when you go to bed....to avoid rumination and restless sleep....try writing down what is bothering you and a possible solution. 

Eat healthy and spend time doing things that you enjoy to reduce your stress levels.

Just because you have never experienced this previously....our bodies are changing all the time.

I was diagnosed with allergies in my mid 40’s ....never suffered from them before.

Stress can cause physical symptoms and sleep problems....your mind affects your physical health as well.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

WHat's your diet like?

Have you changed it in a way where you are now in taking more sodium than normal?

I find that when I eat unhealthy (i.e. go to a restaurant where the food has tons of salt), i retain water and it releases at unusual times (like the middle of the night).


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Stress


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

I went to the doctor about a month ago and again he said not much he can do as symptoms were not progressive and getting any worse. 
The urination symptoms are less severe on the whole I am not urinating more frequently, however I am still waking up most nights around 3-4am occasionally with a slightly dry mouth too but no strong urge to pee. Even then though, some nights I'll be wide awake, other times I'll be awake momentarily only to fall back asleep almost straight away. 
There are days when I’ll drink say around 1l in the afternoon and won’t even need to go pee for almost the whole day and if I do then I’ll only void a small amount but then there are days where I could drink the same amount and I’ll void a fairly large amount, near the 1l that I had drunk. What’s the reason for this variation? Is this just normal and dependent on the individual? 

During the times when I’m not voiding much, my urine is rather concentrated so a lot more yellow than the times when I void a fair amount, where it’s diluted and looking very clear. I've never had any pain, no straining, burning when urinating, good flow, no other physical symptoms really. 

I did stop the mirtazapine/remeron about 3 weeks ago now so I don't think I'm having withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

It all sounds normal to me.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Today I had a DRE and to my surprise, the doctor said my prostate was slightly enlarged although it was very smooth and normal in that regard. It shocked me because I didn't expect someone my age to have this but the doctor wasn't overly concerned about it and said this can happen and it's nothing major to worry about. Nevertheless it's got me really anxious now. He gave me a PSA form so I'm going to go and get that done. I realise that prostate enlargement is a benign condition and there is no link to cancer but I don't know, I'm a little worried. Am I right in thinking that the smoothness and surface/texture of the prostate is more important than the actual size? 

He thinks that my symptoms are more likely due to a slight over-active bladder than anything else.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

I guess I just need to relax but I'm still feeling a little confused and in shock over the fact that I have this slightly enlarged prostate at my age. I know it's benign but it just feels very depressing having something that I should really be having 15 years from now.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Don't take this the wrong way but I think you need to go see a psychiatrist. From all your posts it sounds like you have general anxiety disorder. You chose the name Worriedwithfear.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Look up "middle of the night insomnia". That's what it sounds like. The need to pee probably has nothing to do with it, although your brain may creating that association. "I'm up in the middle of the night. I must need to pee. "


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

wilson said:


> Look up "middle of the night insomnia". That's what it sounds like. The need to pee probably has nothing to do with it, although your brain may creating that association. "I'm up in the middle of the night. I must need to pee. "


Ok interesting, haven't heard of this before. I can though on many occasions go back straight to sleep, almost instantly to the point where I'm not even sure if I woke up or not if that makes sense. In any case what I'm worried about is whether this lack of sleep is linked with my prostate/urinary issues.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

sokillme said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but I think you need to go see a psychiatrist. From all your posts it sounds like you have general anxiety disorder. Your choose the name Worriedwithfear.


Definitely have some GAD with hypochondria tendencies. That said, not everything is in my head. Doctor did find I had an enlarged prostate which is naturally going to make me worry.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

worriedwithfear said:


> Ok interesting, haven't heard of this before. I can though on many occasions go back straight to sleep, almost instantly to the point where I'm not even sure if I woke up or not if that makes sense. In any case what I'm worried about is whether this lack of sleep is linked with my prostate/urinary issues.


I've been experience night waking for a long time now. Not sure when it started, but years (10?) at least. I call it my 4 am wakeup call. No clue what causes it. Sometimes I can go right back to sleep, but often my brain decides it's a good time to start thinking like WORK WORK WORK KIDS ISSUES WORK CHORES .... I usually get up to pee, hoping to create a pattern of wake->pee->sleep. If I can't go back to sleep, I just lie there and relax. Even if my brain can't settle down, staying in bed seems to help me feel refreshed during the day. Sleep experts say you should get up and read or something till you feel tired, but I would just stay feeling awake.

Be cautious about using any sort of drugs to help with sleep. It's very easy to create a dependency, either chemical or psychological. Sometimes you may be so exhausted you need some help getting sleep, but don't make it a habit.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Cut out ALL caffeine and chocolate. All of it. Even "decaffeinated" coffees and teas can contain quite a bit of caffeine, so stay away from those, too.

Some men's prostates are irritated by caffeine and the closely related compound found in chocolate, resulting in both a sensation of needing to pee and possibly enlarged prostate. Nobody knows what size prostate is normal for you! And with your reported symptoms the doc may be assuming what he feels is not normal in some way.

Go at least a week and see if your symptoms improve.

Sitting can irritate the prostate. Do what you can to avoid sitting for prolonged time periods.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

sandcastle said:


> D2 can be controlled by diet.
> 
> Be pro- active and research .
> Might want to check out your blood fasting rate when you awake with nothing in your system
> ...


D2 cant always be controlled by diet. 
My husband eats a very healthy diet,(loads of fish, veges, salad, nuts, seeds, oat cereals, wholegrain bread, white meat etc).He also exercises daily either with 6 km rowing or an hours cycling, and also walks the dog for 45 min's each morning. He is also a slim build. Hestill needs insulin injections.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Don't drink anything for a coupe of hours before bed, especially not green tea that has caffine in it. 
My husband and I both wake up and go to the bathroom most nights, I dont see it as a big deal.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

worriedwithfear said:


> There are days when I’ll drink say around 1l in the afternoon and won’t even need to go pee for almost the whole day and if I do then I’ll only void a small amount but then there are days where I could drink the same amount and I’ll void a fairly large amount, near the 1l that I had drunk. What’s the reason for this variation? Is this just normal and dependent on the individual?
> 
> During the times when I’m not voiding much, my urine is rather concentrated so a lot more yellow than the times when I void a fair amount, where it’s diluted and looking very clear. I've never had any pain, no straining, burning when urinating, good flow, no other physical symptoms really.
> 
> ...


WHY did you stop taking your antidepressant??? Did your Doc tell you to? You are clearly intelligent enough to know this, but it is a VERY common thing to start feeling better on the AD, then decide you don't need it because you're feeling all better now. Then you tailspin back down into the hole. If your Doc said you don't need it, Okay (maybe). But if YOU just decided you were all better, PLEASE go back onto it until you talk to Doc again. 

I think your biggest problem is anxiety manifesting as hypochondria. That is a problem, for sure, and I don't have any advise on how to deal with it. But I have had serious illness and injury my whole life, and am generally a pretty upbeat although cynical guy. If you live in a first-world nation, life is only as bad as YOU choose to live it.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> D2 cant always be controlled by diet.
> My husband eats a very healthy diet,(loads of fish, veges, salad, nuts, seeds, oat cereals, wholegrain bread, white meat etc).He also exercises daily either with 6 km rowing or an hours cycling, and also walks the dog for 45 min's each morning. He is also a slim build. Hestill needs insulin injections.


I have been Type 1 Diabetic since 7yo (45 now) and you are correct Diana7. Even for fat old type 2's that did it to themselves with a lifetime of donuts and candy, diet is not a cure-all. The body simply does not work correctly. For Type 1's the pancreas doesn't produce enough (if any) insulin. Type 2's can be much more complicated, as some produce normal insulin but their body won't accept it, and some produce limited insulin, and their body will only half-accept it. I am not a doctor, but I know Type 2's and know it is a mixed bag of body-failures. 

If worriedaboutnothing IS diabetic/pre-diabetic then that could be a reason for frequent urination (body trying to flush sugar out of system - classic early sign of diabetes), but I think it's just the caffeine before bed and high anxiety.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Thor said:


> Cut out ALL caffeine and chocolate. All of it. Even "decaffeinated" coffees and teas can contain quite a bit of caffeine, so stay away from those, too.
> 
> Some men's prostates are irritated by caffeine and the closely related compound found in chocolate, resulting in both a sensation of needing to pee and possibly enlarged prostate. Nobody knows what size prostate is normal for you! And with your reported symptoms the doc may be assuming what he feels is not normal in some way.


At first I didn't give much thought to this idea that the prostate could be affected by caffeine but I admit that sometimes when I don't have tea before bed but instead maybe one small glass of water instead, I end up sleeping better. The question I have though is why this has changed? I mean for years I've been able to drink tea/coffee even sometimes before bed and I've always slept well. Maybe this is just part of ageing and my body becoming more sensitive to these things?

Also, you said nobody knows what size prostate is normal for me. That's a fair point, I suppose it could just be that maybe I've always had a larger than average size prostate and that's just that. Nothing to worry about as such. This is the first DRE I've ever had obv, so I would have no way of knowing what it was like when I was younger. Even so, as I said it's still depressing to hear that I might have something that I'm only generally meant to get at least 10-15 years from now.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> WHY did you stop taking your antidepressant??? Did your Doc tell you to? You are clearly intelligent enough to know this, but it is a VERY common thing to start feeling better on the AD, then decide you don't need it because you're feeling all better now. Then you tailspin back down into the hole. If your Doc said you don't need it, Okay (maybe). But if YOU just decided you were all better, PLEASE go back onto it until you talk to Doc again.
> 
> I think your biggest problem is anxiety manifesting as hypochondria. That is a problem, for sure, and I don't have any advise on how to deal with it. But I have had serious illness and injury my whole life, and am generally a pretty upbeat although cynical guy. If you live in a first-world nation, life is only as bad as YOU choose to live it.


My doctor said if I wanted to stop it I could and I just didn't want it anymore, wasn't making much difference in my view and also at the time I thought it was related to all these urinary symptoms (frequent urination and urine retention is one of the less common side effects of remeron) so I just wanted to eliminate the possibility that it could be the medication.

I was only on a small dose (15g) so doctor said it's fine if I just wanted to stop it. 

No doubt I do have anxiety issues but hearing about enlarged prostate didn't exactly help.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> If worriedaboutnothing IS diabetic/pre-diabetic then that could be a reason for frequent urination (body trying to flush sugar out of system - classic early sign of diabetes), but I think it's just the caffeine before bed and high anxiety.


Frequent urination is a classic symptom of course of diabetes/pre-diabetes and this was one of the things I thought about esp as my father is type 2 and I do have risk factors. However I have tested myself using home testing kits and it's fine so I'm confident it's not that. Plus I'm not really waking up at night to actually pee. There's only been a few days here and there where I've possibly peed more than usual in the whole day.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Also I am big guy, 6"2, around 180 lbs so I don't know if that plays a part? You know bigger men generally have bigger assets on the whole I would say but would that include certain organs like the prostate? Or does it not work that way?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

worriedwithfear said:


> Also I am big guy, 6"2, around 180 lbs so I don't know if that plays a part? You know bigger men generally have bigger assets on the whole I would say but would that include certain organs like the prostate? Or does it not work that way?


You're not Shaq or André René Roussimoff. You are a normal sized man well within average. I don't think body parts vary greatly in size in that way if you are within the mean which you are.

Dude I bet all of your problems have one solution, go back on your meds. If you didn't like the side effects get different meds. But you obviously need to be on Meds. 

You post show circular thinking, fear depression, and anxiety. You are truly Worried with fear, but you all of your worries seem to be a lot stronger then they should be. 

Go talk to your doctor about getting you on some better meds. 

Why were you on them in the first place?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

sokillme said:


> You post show circular thinking, fear depression, and anxiety. You are truly Worried with fear, but you all of your worries seem to be a lot stronger then they should be.
> 
> Go talk to your doctor about getting you on some better meds.


Agreed. 

OP-you're displaying an unhealthy obsession with the slightest change in your body. You seem to be focusing on that one thing and elevating it much more than what it should be. Bodies are not perfect. Talk to your doctor about the possibility of hypochondria. And, stay off of WebMD too.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Worried - You were asking why would tea and caffeine be affecting you, since it never did before. Well, our bodies just change. Caffeine before bed is well known throughout humanity to disrupt your sleep. That's why people drink coffee - to wake up. Maybe your medication(s) affected the way caffeine affects you, or maybe it's just where you are in life. In my 20's and 30's I could stay up drinking and partying until 3am, every night, and still be a vigorous and productive worker from 7am-3:30 every day. Not any more! I don't drink anymore, and I can barely stay up to watch the evening news anymore. You're not old by any means, but you're not a kid anymore. Caffeine (even green tea) keeps you up, and makes your sleep restless. Don't drink it before bed.

Sleep when you're tired. Pee when you need to. Stop worrying about every little thing and focus on big things, like improving your career and planning for retirement. 

Don't sweat the petty stuff... Pet the sweaty stuff


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

sokillme said:


> You're not Shaq or André René Roussimoff. You are a normal sized man well within average. I don't think body parts vary greatly in size in that way if you are within the mean which you are.
> 
> Dude I bet all of your problems have one solution, go back on your meds. If you didn't like the side effects get different meds. But you obviously need to be on Meds.
> 
> ...


I've been on many anti-depressants over the years, none of them have really helped a great deal. 
My health anxiety can easily get triggered when I have symptoms just like a hypochondriac would fear every headache would mean brain cancer or a bad cough meant meningitis, I often instantly think the worst. 

Even if I get told, “oh this is so unlikely to happen etc” I’ll worry and think well what if I’m the rare case etc.

So in the current situation, I wasn't expecting to have a slightly large prostate and so naturally I'm thinking the worst...what's if it's potentially cancerous etc. even though the chances of someone my age having that would be incredibly unlikely. I just can't seem to resist the anxiety and dark thoughts, I can't focus, spending most of my time now on prostate cancer forums.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> Worried - You were asking why would tea and caffeine be affecting you, since it never did before. Well, our bodies just change. Caffeine before bed is well known throughout humanity to disrupt your sleep. That's why people drink coffee - to wake up. Maybe your medication(s) affected the way caffeine affects you, or maybe it's just where you are in life. In my 20's and 30's I could stay up drinking and partying until 3am, every night, and still be a vigorous and productive worker from 7am-3:30 every day. Not any more! I don't drink anymore, and I can barely stay up to watch the evening news anymore. You're not old by any means, but you're not a kid anymore. Caffeine (even green tea) keeps you up, and makes your sleep restless. Don't drink it before bed.
> 
> Sleep when you're tired. Pee when you need to. Stop worrying about every little thing and focus on big things, like improving your career and planning for retirement.
> 
> Don't sweat the petty stuff... Pet the sweaty stuff


I have thought about this more recently. Maybe my body is changing afterall and this is all part of ageing, hard to say. 
I will continue to drink less now before bed and try and relax.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Still getting this slight sensation of awareness with a slight urge to pee and this disturbs my sleep as now I'm waking up as a result of it. It's more like an awareness of my body. Ill wake up to this around 3/4 am, sometimes 1am, so only an hour after falling asleep. Other times though, I have just gone back to sleep instantly and it's been fine. 

Sometimes it makes me want to pee but most of the time I don't need to go so I don't, so it's not really that severe and that's the thing, it's never been a strong sensation, more of an awareness of these parts of the body and this "slight sensation" of wanting to pee. The times I have been I'll void an average amount (250ml maybe), nothing major but then that sensation or whatever it is I just can't put my finger on lingers for a bit and still can't really get back to sleep for a while. So maybe this isn't related to the peeing but rather to something that is waking me up at these odd times of the night. 

Like for example, last night I woke up at like 1am feeling this sensation. I did not drink much before bed which was around 12midnight (did have cup of tea 500ml around 9pm). The only other noticeable symptom is this slightly strange, taste in my mouth upon waking. Again not sure what that's about. This is really frustrating as I've gone from someone who had zero issues with sleep to disturbed/middle of the night insomnia type sleeping patterns. 

Anyone else get these symptoms? Possible anxiety related cause? It's just strange I have never had any pain at all or anything like that the entire time.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Why do prostate issues, if you have them, flare up or become more evident when you’re in bed overnight? Is it something to do with being prone/lying down?

The last few days now, I've woken up around 2am with a stronger urge to pee, however it's still not strong enough to actually make me go pee. Sometimes I'll fall back to sleep only to wake up again around 4-5am with that urge still present but again if I just lie in bed it sort of lessens and once I actually get up it's not really there. So it's literally just present when it wakes me up. Also my actual urination frequency is normal, that's volumes (about 2-2.5l a day) and number of times I'm going (4-5 times/day), it's just that at night time I keep waking up at these odd times even though I've made sure I didn't drink anything before bed.


----------



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

Still having these urination patterns. So for example...

Yesterday, I slept ok and didn't even pee when I woke up in the morning. At work I reckon I drank around 700ml (tea/coffee) and I did NOT feel the urge to pee but I was curious to see how much I'd void. Hardly anything came out - maybe 150ml and this is my first void for almost 12 hours! How is that even possible!? I drank some more later in the day (about another 1.3l perhaps - tea/coffee/water) then I voided around 500ml. Then 2 hours later, I'll had this slight urge which developed into a stronger urge and l ended up voiding around 700ml despite NOT DRINKING ANYTHING in these 2 hours. So why the retention? This is what I don't get. I've always had a strong bladder and don't feel the need to pee until I'm around 700-800ml. I believe this is still the case but I seem to be experiencing some kind of strange delayed urination pattern?

Still waking up at night with that sensation, sometimes just an hour after I fall asleep. I'll be wide awake sometimes but then the urge to pee will lessen so I mostly don't need to go. So again I'm confused.


----------

